# Six Weeks with an L1



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I've just about got to grips with this machine after a shakey start. My first week was rather worrying, as I could not get a shot that was a patch on what I was getting every night from my old Andreja. It was sour, very obviously running cold, on top of this was the tiny shot volume - around 35g max. I now think that my initiual flushing of the machine, to remove iron filings, grease etc from the brew path caused a bubble in the thermosyphon. I was also using a far too higher dose and a rediculously long pre infusion time of around 8 sec.

My routine now is to switch the machine on. As soon as the boiler is up to pressure I blast a bit of steam and then do a very small flush. As Reiss states, the machine can be ready in as little as 12 mins. Quite amazing for such a large group. I use about 16 grams for a shot now and have found that I prefer a short pre infushion and a shorter than average shot time at about 25 sec inc PI. Tonight using this technique I've just had the best espresso I've ever had. The excepted wisdom that levers produce the best texture is true. This together with a temperature which must be spot on produced a shot that a non espresso drinker could enjoy.

I still would like larger shots - Be warned anybody in the market for a Bosco lever. These machines cannot produce a proper double shot, by which I mean a shot of around 50g or 2 standard shot glasses. The max shot is about 35g, not enough for two people. By way of compensation, the machine is a joy to use so making 2 shots is not really such a chore. It was still a shock though, a huge group like this producing such a tiny shot volume. Really, what is the point in supplying a double spout?

Steaming power is huge, and I've found it relatively easy to get very well textured milk.

As I've said on this site before, I don't understand why the boiler is not insulated and why there is so little ventilation. If left on for over 45 mins the sides of the machine get hot, which means that the inside is very, very hot reducing the life span of the wiring loom, the reservoir and all the electronics. This is why I use the rapid heat method, my machine is never left on for longer than 30 mins.

Generally the build quality if very good. The inside still looks great, the wiring is minimal and generally well routed. The metal work is slightly crude, my drip tray is warped by about 2mm. However, the combination of simplicity and good quality materials means that I expect the machine to last well.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

What grinder are you using? I think people with L1 and EK43 can easily produce long double shots but that's a speciality of that particular grinder.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nick, can it check a few things. Firstly, if you let the boiler come to pressure (mine used to do this in 6 to 7 minutes) your group will not be at temp, so you need to pull half a litre through, then repeat it so if you touch the group it is really hot.

8 seconds is not a long time to pre infuse and it will differ from bean to bean and grind setting. I peri fuse for about 6 seconds though that can vary, and I pull the shot over 30 seconds, ignoring the infusion stage.

The machine is left on from 9aam to 7pm with no overheating issues. How much are you dosing? The standard L1 basket is good for upto 16 gms but you can happily go up to 18 using a different basket.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nick you really need to learn more about levers, I can get shots of more than 50 grams from my l1 you just to to learn how to load the group up. The group is not a Bosco group it is a generic group that just happens to be on a machine made by a southern Italian family company Bosco.

I tend to run shots over 27 seconds not including preinfusion, would be interesting to know what grinder you are using.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

charris said:


> What grinder are you using? I think people with L1 and EK43 can easily produce long double shots but that's a speciality of that particular grinder.


The grinder allows for much longer shots to be tasty but does not allow the machine to produce longer shots. You want longer shots from a lever then you need a second pull on the lever I think. (I may be wrong, I'm not a lever owner)


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Ignore my post, I see the master of all things lever has spoken!


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I am using a Orphan Espresso Pharos. By way of experimentation I measured the absolute max shot using a pre used puck and then letting the lever do its stuff. It was still not 50g. So unless you do a Fellini move I see no way of getting more fluid from one shot. However I'm liking the re stretto style shots, so this isn't a problem, I was just warning potential lever buyers what to expect.

The fast shot minimal pre infusion thing is personal taste, I really have experimented.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ah, so you have hit the nail on the head nick, "unless you do a fellini move"! when you learn these other aspects of using the L1 you can explore the other type of drinks and lengths of extraction possible from the L1, thus a person potentially considering this or any other similar lever group machine CAN produce longer shots IF they want to.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Get an IMS basket and you can use bigger doses, I can do 18g and still get anything from about 28-35g out, I know Reiss and somebody else off here both have run successful 20g shots too.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry, if you want longer shots, buy a pump machine!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good to hear you're getting to grips with your LI, Nick and producing shots you find to your tastes - that's what it's about at the end of the day.

8 sec pre-infusion isn't that ridiculous. I used that regularly when dosing around 20 grms for flat whites. You're right that the volume output is not much more than 35grms but if you want more - 50grms as you mention, you can get this using the Fellini pull as Coffeechap points out. There is a limit to how much added output you can get from a lever though.

Don't worry about the machine overheating by being left on indefinitely - it's very temp stable. The massive 7kg group head acts as a heat sink. My routine is to pull about 30grm of water if the machine has been idle for any significant length of time, get on with weighing, grinding etc, by which time, the machine is good to go.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good to hear you're getting to grips with your LI, Nick and producing shots you find to your tastes - that's what it's about at the end of the day.
> 
> 8 sec pre-infusion isn't that ridiculous. I used that regularly when dosing around 20 grms for flat whites. You're right that the volume output is not much more than 35grms but if you want more - 50grms as you mention, you can get this using the Fellini pull as Coffeechap points out. There is a limit to how much added output you can get from a lever though.
> 
> Don't worry about the machine overheating by being left on indefinitely - it's very temp stable. The massive 7kg group head acts as a heat sink. My routine is to pull about 30grm of water if the machine has been idle for any significant length of time, get on with weighing, grinding etc, by which time, the machine is good to go.


Although I am happy with the shots I get from L1 without using the Fellini move... Something I had never heard of before Boots asked whether I used it...

I still haven't done anything more than give a second little pull (ooh err missus), if I have prepared a poor puck, which sometimes seems to cure a spritzer or channel.

As far as the amount extracted from that second pull... done in order to make a bigger shot, say for two cups... what would the difference in extraction, level of sourness/acidity and/or any other variable be between an L1 group and a longer press of the button, or double press w/automatic of an e61?

Logically, and I am not known for this kind of thinking







, it should be possible to pull a shot that is equal or better than from the e61, since it is pressure profiling by default. Just a theory, after all, it is the same puck?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The key is to load up the group at the begining so a couple of quick drops on the lever prior to the pour really kicking in,. This loads a fair amount more of water above the puck and results in the reduced pressure and temo profile throughout the extraction. Where people go wrong with loading the group is to re pull half way through the shot, as this reintroduces 9 bar to the puck where it ahs probably declined past 6 in the extaction process. It is a little dark art but the longer shots, especially with the ek are worth it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do a clip Mr chap. Show us the dark art....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not a great lover of clips but will be more than happy to demonstrate at the grinder event on the 20th July


----------



## P.B (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey Dude - you got an L1! Brilliant. We really must catch-up ;-) - Paul


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Any time you fancy a trip to Kingston.


----------



## Buckley (May 15, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Not a great lover of clips but will be more than happy to demonstrate at the grinder event on the 20th July


Daarn! As far as we Yankee fans of L1s (and Chap), its either clip or skip.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I shall get my rope out then!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am more than happy for someone to video the technique at the event though


----------



## Buckley (May 15, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I shall get my rope out then!














coffeechap said:


> I am more than happy for someone to video the technique at the event though


Good idee. Don't look at the camera and you will be alright.

B


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll try not too, but if we talk about put up or go, where is your photo in the members with their machines thread?!


----------

